# More feral kittens!



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

*More feral kittens!- Now with picture!*

Okay, after trapping about 8 kittens and their mother last summer I said I wouldn't do it again. It was a lot of work and a lot of money to find them homes and get mom spayed and re-released and they infested my dogs with fleas. 

However! yesterday I got a note saying that the landlord was putting out live traps to catch the feral cats living under our building. So, I decided to at least catch the two young kittens I'd seen running about so they'd have a chance at being tamed and getting a real home.

I've learned that young kittens won't bite but they sure do hiss and spat! 
I'm guessing they are about 7 or 8 weeks old and look pretty healthy. They have a little flea dirt but I haven't seen any fleas on them yet.

So, here I am again with 2 kittens in a dog crate. It's only been one day so they are still scared- but are in the living room so they can see me and the dogs and get used to us. I'm sure they'll come around soon 

My camera battery just died but I'll try to get some pics up tonight! they are cute little grey and white babies


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok, so the little dears are coming along. Comfortable eating and playing near me but still wary of hands.

I want to feed them raw, at least while they are with me. So far, this week they've gotten raw shrimp and beef kidney (introduced today). What are some other kitten friendly foods? What kind of bones can they handle at this point? They didn't seem to be able to do chicken paws, though they tried.


----------

